# 3 New Nigerian Kids Tangled Roots Farm



## TangledRootsFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello everyone this is our first time posting. First of all thank you to Joanie of WalnutGroveFarm (shes on here look her up). We started with two young does from her. The oldest doe Half Pint Homes Trouble Maker (Wood Bridge Farm parents) who was bred to Phoenix Farm Dreamcatcher (Irish Whisper/NC Promisedland). For our first kidding we couldn't be happier. She had three awesome kids, two doelings and a little buckling. 

Tangled Roots Farm 
Cincinnati Ohio
ADGA


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats - welcome to TGS - yup know Joanie WGF


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

So cute Kids, Congrats!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Aw, they are adorable! Welcome to TGS!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

They are gorgeous! You are so lucky!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you believe how teensy tiny they are? 

Congrats, lucky duck!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

You guys are welcome, and you all have been a pleasure to sell to. I like all the questions you ask, it makes me know that you guys are doing a awesome job with the goats. And when someone is willing to learn, it makes it even better. Again these kids are gorgeous, Phoenix Farm Dream Catcher throws beautiful babies. Im so glad you guys are happy with the choices you have made.


----------



## bekaah (Feb 21, 2013)

They are too cute! Love their colorings!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful!! Congrats and welcome to TGS


----------



## TangledRootsFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone, they are are all doing so awesome. After reading some bad experiences with kidding we are so thankful everything went smooth and the mom is doing so well. Thank you again for the welcome.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Those are amazing babies! What cuties


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Welcome, they are pretty little babies. So you too are hooked now right.


----------

